# Kein Ton!



## sgnich (18. November 2004)

moinZ..

ich hab den computer neu formatiert, und windows neu installiert.
aber ich hab kein Ton! ich hab den Stecker in alle drei Löcher gesteckt! (  )
Könnte mir mal jemand helfen? z.b., wie ich herausfinden kann, ob ich eine Soundkarte installiert hab.. bin totaler anfänger.. danke!

basti


----------



## liquidbeats (18. November 2004)

wenn du Sound on Board hast musst du noch den den Treiber Installieren den du auf der CD/DVD Deines Main Bordes finden solltest.

ansonsten drück mal rechte maustaste auf Arbeitsplatz, dann Eigenschaften und Registrierkarte Hardware, danach auf Geräte Manager drücken.

die mit einem Gelben Symbol  (Ausrufezeichen) Sind Geräte die entweder keine Treiber haben oder aber ein Geräte Konflikt vorhanden ist.


----------

